# Need help pricing P228



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

I found a used P228 in my local gun shop, they're asking $599.99 for it, looks in decent shape, it's a little dirty but then again it is used. I understand P228's are semi-difficult to find? It seems like a good way to spend my tax return, is this a good price? Is it a good gun? I intend to use it at the range and possible as a concealed carry option. Thoughts?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The p228 is a great gun but $599 is high. They go for between $400 and $500 in most places I have seen them, so $600 is a bit much. You can get a p229 40S&W with night sights for $429 at CDNN. If I came across a p228 for a great price and the right time I would snatch it up, but for the most part I prefer to stick with current production guns.


----------



## priest2705 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've had a P228 for well over 10yrs now, used to carry it for my occupation, and have fired it quite a bit (at least 8-9k rounds, including probably 1k of Cor-Bon 115 +P as a SD round). In all that time, I never had a problem that I couldn't trace back to a bad ammo choice. It's bigger than most compacts, but fits my hands well, has an excellent trigger in SA and DA, points naturally, and is still more accurate than I am. Not sure about the price, but will attest to the overall quality of the gun.


----------

